# TCBA Catfish Tournament Results for 6-07-08 (double points)



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Rocky Moore---1 fish---17 lbs 2 oz---56 pts **
Matt Cox---4 fish---13 lbs 2 oz---44 pts
Don Huff---2 fish---10 lbs 2 oz---38 pts
Rick Moore---2 fish---9 lbs 9 oz---32 pts
KC Knight---1 fish---8 lbs 2 oz---26 pts
Floyd Rennicker---1 fish---5 lbs 13 oz---20 pts
Brian Zimmerman---1 fish---5 lbs 3 oz---22 pts*
Joe Brown---1 fish---2 lbs 4 oz---12 pts***
Dwain Hall---1 fish---2 lbs 4 oz---8 pts

there was 9 anglers who turned in no fish and recieved 4 pts for participation

Brian Huff
Amy Hart
Mike Huff
Eric Danko
Chuck Hart
Jeff Huff
Zach Leach
Jeff Vance
Andrew Huff

Drift Master Rod Holder Big Fish Winner

Rocky Moore---17 lbs 2 oz---Flathead 
Don Huff---8 lbs 8 oz---Flathead 
KC Knight---8 lbs 2 oz---Flathead 

Odd Fish

Brian Zimmerman---2 lbs 10 oz---Bowfin 



Rocky Moore 1rst place & Drift Master Rod Holders BIG FISH Winner 






















Don Huff 2nd Place Big Fish


----------

